# der Witz ist ausgereizt



## ayax

Si alguien hace una señal para dar a entender que
"der Witz sei ausgereizt", ¿quiere decir que basta, que
ya está bien con la broma?
Gracias


----------



## Quelle

Quiere decir que ya la broma no tiene más gracia. 
"Reizen" es un término en un juego de cartas llamado "Skat". Se empieza el juego declarando (pujando). Cuando ya no se puede pujar más "hat man ausgereizt" .
El prefijo "aus" muchas veces significa que ya no queda más.
Otros verbos: ausverkaufen - verkaufen es vender. Una tienda es "ausverkauft" cuando ha vendido todo.
"ein Glas austrinken" es vaciar el vaso bebiendo hasta que esté vacío.


----------



## ToadTheWetSprocket

En mi opinión más algo así como "Esa broma ya esta pasada"(buh, es aburrida)  Como si la has repetido tanto que ya no hace tanta gracia.


----------



## Quelle

ToadTheWetSprocket said:


> En mi opinión más algo así como "Esa broma ya esta pasada"(buh, es aburrida) Como si la has repetido tanto que ya no hace tanta gracia.


 
Pues eso había querido decir.


----------



## ayax

Gracias a los dos por la confirmación. Y muy interesante, Quelle, la asociación que estableces con el juego del Skat, que voy a ver si aprendo un día.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola.
Sí, la ilustración de Quelle es muy buena y muy acertada.
Sólo quería añadir que me parece que el concepto de _einen Witz (_o lo que sea_) ausreizen)_ puede aplicarse tanto a una situación aguda -si alguien no para de reirse de algo o alguien no reconoce los límites- como a lo que ya se comentó, o sea, a que el chiste se ha contado ya tantas veces que ya nadie logra ni la mueca de una sonrisita al escucharlo nuevamente, por enésima vez.


----------



## Bonjules

Sigianga said:


> Hola.
> Sí, la ilustración de Quelle es muy buena y muy acertada.
> Sólo quería añadir que me parece que el concepto de _einen Witz (_o lo que sea_) ausreizen)_ puede aplicarse tanto a una situación aguda -si alguien no para de reirse de algo o alguien no reconoce los límites- como a lo que ya se comentó, o sea, a que el chiste se ha contado ya tantas veces que ya nadie logra ni la mueca de una sonrisita al escucharlo nuevamente, por enésima vez.



Así es. Puede ser una broma, un chiste, un truco ‘práctico’ o cualquier situación
graciosa que ya no es.
Mi sugerencia:  Ya se acabó la broma; se agotó el chiste. 
[O, mas fuerte (como una orden): Basta ya con el chiste!]


----------

